# Insurance companies using new 59 modifiers starting Jan 2015



## madcomic2000 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am starting to query our insurance providers as to who will use the 4 new modifiers and who will not.  I think if we can centralize this and post, it will save many people the grief once January gets here.  If you receive a newsletter or update stating an insurance will use them, please post this info.

I received an email from Blue Cross of Nebraska that they WILL be using these.


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Dec 29, 2014)

*Carriers using new X(EPSU) modifiers*

I have found that Anthem BCBS and BCBS FL will not be recognizing the new modifiers.  We have been told to bill as usual with the -59 when appropriate.  I'm still checking out some of our other major carriers.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 6, 2015)

United Healthcare says they ARE accepting these modifiers.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 6, 2015)

Just heard that Aetna and Humana are also accepting them.


----------



## mati1md1 (Jan 22, 2015)

*X Modifiers*

Anthem will be accepting them eff 2/16/15.  Until that date they can be submitted but will be considered informational.


----------



## LMuller (Jan 26, 2015)

Priority Health in Michigan will be accepting them.


----------



## JoannaRupert (Feb 11, 2015)

*Carriers using the new X modifiers*

I am in North Carolina and Cigna as well as GWH-Cigna are using the new modifiers.


----------



## careymvigor (Mar 23, 2015)

*25 and 59 modifiers*

I have been using these modifiers ever since the Mental Health and Addiction Parity Act went into effect last year with all payers. I get paid from all of them in MI and IN with no rejects due to modifiers. Psychiatrists can not bill any other way unless they want to be paid like a master's degree therapist or doctoral level nonphysician. As Hedy Lamarr told the government agent who delivered her medal to her in a nursing home instead of a check--  "It's about time."


----------

